# Alloy manor`



## BikinGlynn (Dec 1, 2019)

Just an old destroyed manor house with a number of cars & bizarrely more lawn mowwers than I have ever seen in the grounds!
would of been quite nice once but I cant figure out how old this is? not very by the looks of the metalwork on the spiral!


9O5A6795 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6783 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6765 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6754 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6750 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6746 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6781 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6770 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6768 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6747 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6789 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6786 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6777 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6800 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A6771 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


& just leaving the place I got this!

9O5A6806 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## 16vDeak (Dec 2, 2019)

Cool place, ran the reg on the A2, it's only been out of MOT for a year! Shame to leave it really!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 2, 2019)

16vDeak said:


> Cool place, ran the reg on the A2, it's only been out of MOT for a year! Shame to leave it really!



Yeah looks tidy that. The other things are Peroudea (only knew after a mate told me) not sure they were ever sold over here?


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2019)

What a strange building? Kinda looks old and a bit industrial but on closer inspection the whole thing looks as if it's made from recycled materials? Internal lintels hint at it. The stairs are modern and made of steel not cast iron like the older type were.
Looks to have become a bit of a workshop and not a residence too? Finally fire put it all to rest!
I laughed at the trumpet thing - what instrument is it? Such an odd find that!
The actual site though, sorta reminds me of travelling folk? 
Interesting site that and although its history appears short (I bet I'm wrong haha!) I still think it tells us lots.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 2, 2019)

Sausage said:


> What a strange building? Kinda looks old and a bit industrial but on closer inspection the whole thing looks as if it's made from recycled materials? Internal lintels hint at it. The stairs are modern and made of steel not cast iron like the older type were.
> Looks to have become a bit of a workshop and not a residence too? Finally fire put it all to rest!
> I laughed at the trumpet thing - what instrument is it? Such an odd find that!
> The actual site though, sorta reminds me of travelling folk?
> Interesting site that and although its history appears short (I bet I'm wrong haha!) I still think it tells us lots.



I know a bit about buildings & thought the same. Stairs are deff modern & it even has plastic down pipes!
as u say it could of been cobbled together & most likely without planning as its in a small cluster of houses in a semi rural location!


----------

